# BF Grant Success!!!



## triseven (Dec 2, 2010)

My child hood hunting buddy, who taught me alot when I was a kid, and I signed up for this hunt. It's been years since we've been able to hunt together and I only had yesterday to sit in the stand. It was a real blessing to get to spend a little time with him.

We hunted yesterday morning and I had a great start to the morning by taking with a weird racked 2.5 year old 8 point (16 1/4" main beam) and a doe. Saw 4 other bucks (2 spikes, a 3 pointer and an older wide buck with short tines and one beam broken at the brow tine) chasing a doe all over the place. My buddy shot a little button buck thinking it was a doe.  Wind was kicking, but didn't affect the deer at all as between the two of us we saw 11 deer in one morning hunt.

However, the morning was soured a bit by the DNR guys at the check station. If you go, be sure you've got 16" mains or 15" spread. One of the DNR guys gave me a really hard time about shooting a smallish buck even though it was completely within the legal parameters. He wasn't exactly pleasant and I had to bite my tongue a bit at what he referred to as a really lucky guess on my part. He kept saying "you almost got a $400 fine there, bud." I don't intend to cast disparaging remarks about DNR guys as I've always had great experiences with them. This fellow's attitude was unfortunately a little off-putting. Just kinda took a bit of the shine off an otherwise great morning. 

But, on a positive note, the other two DNR guys there were great and seemed to take a real joy in seeing folks enjoy the amazing resource that is BF Grant. Thanks to you guys if you see this.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 2, 2010)

triseven said:


> However, the morning was soured a bit by the DNR guys at the check station. If you go, be sure you've got 16" mains or 15" spread. One of the DNR guys gave me a really hard time about shooting a smallish buck even though it was completely within the legal parameters. He wasn't exactly pleasant and I had to bite my tongue a bit at what he referred to as a really lucky guess on my part. He kept saying "you almost got a $400 fine there, bud." I don't intend to cast disparaging remarks about DNR guys as I've always had great experiences with them. This fellow's attitude was unfortunately a little off-putting. Just kinda took a bit of the shine off an otherwise great morning.
> 
> But, on a positive note, the other two DNR guys there were great and seemed to take a real joy in seeing folks enjoy the amazing resource that is BF Grant. Thanks to you guys if you see this.



you would think they would have been more excited about that fella being outta the herd...congrats on the success


----------



## Echo (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice deer and congrats on your success but you were indeed cutting it pretty close to shooting an illegal buck there. One can only assume that you had plenty of time to study that one main beam and that you were certain it was 16" before you shot. All's well that ends well!


----------



## red27 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im on the dnr guys side,(its a quality buck hunt)If everyone shot the smaller bucks it would be like most of the other public lands.If your not into the q-buck thing, go on another hunt so the smaller bucks can grow here.When you hunt at bfg you shouldnt have to study a buck hard to know if he's a shooter.If you have to study him,let him walk


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on the buck, Enjoy your success and don't worry about others.


----------



## stev (Dec 3, 2010)

Why the negative remarks .let the dood alone .its his deer .If you cant say something nice dont say anything at all .


----------



## LUV2HUNT1980 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice deer. I'm glad you saw some deer my dad and I have been here since wednesday and havnt even seen a doe.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like you had a good hunt, congratulations.


----------



## rbrooks449 (Dec 3, 2010)

LUV2HUNT1980 said:


> Nice deer. I'm glad you saw some deer my dad and I have been here since wednesday and havnt even seen a doe.



Go across the road from the big UGA fields where all the cows are.  It's big pines and they cross the road there every evening.  Go in about 100-150 yards directly across from the big oak tree in the pasture and you'll start seeing some trails.  Just hang a climber in there and get ready for the does.  Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## LUV2HUNT1980 (Dec 3, 2010)

rbrooks449 said:


> Go across the road from the big UGA fields where all the cows are.  It's big pines and they cross the road there every evening.  Go in about 100-150 yards directly across from the big oak tree in the pasture and you'll start seeing some trails.  Just hang a climber in there and get ready for the does.  Good luck, hope this helps.


Ok I will try that thanks!


----------



## thomasa (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on your hunt. Great time with your friends is always a good time


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats! Did you measure it before taking it up there? Were you not just a little worried?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats !!!!   BFG is a great place to hunt !!!

  Glad you got those deer and sorry you had to listen to static from the staff member there. Theres always at least one in every crowd.


----------



## triseven (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging remarks everyone. Like I said, it was a great morning and I thank GA DNR for putting on a great hunt. I re-read my original post and think I may have sounded a bit more disgruntled than I really am. I know I took a marginal buck, but I knew it was legal before I shot it, and being a legal buck, I was happy with it. 

You know, I did measure it before taking it in, but being the kind of guy that always tries to do what's right, I would've checked it in anyway and taken my licks. But, I was measuring it just to make sure out of curiosity more than anything else. And, the funny thing is that we measured it twice and came up with 17 1/2" both times, but the ranger measured it 1 1/4" less. Go figure.

Also, to the fellow that gave the advice about where to go near the UGA cattle farm, that's right where I was. That's pretty wild that on a 12,000 acre piece, you pinpoint the exact spot I was.  The only thing I will say is that my buddy is still down there hunting and said a couple of guys moved into that general area the past couple days. He's still hunting that spot but said it's getting a bit crowded.  So, to the fellow that is gonna check it out...it is a good area and if you find room, you should get on one.

Again, thanks for all the support and constructive criticism.


----------



## Echo (Dec 3, 2010)

Rock-on triseven! As long as you were certain it was legal before you shot , I'm happy for you.


----------



## LUV2HUNT1980 (Dec 3, 2010)

rbrooks449 said:


> Go across the road from the big UGA fields where all the cows are.  It's big pines and they cross the road there every evening.  Go in about 100-150 yards directly across from the big oak tree in the pasture and you'll start seeing some trails.  Just hang a climber in there and get ready for the does.  Good luck, hope this helps.


You are talking about the big pines off of Godfrey rd right?


----------



## triseven (Dec 3, 2010)

love2hunt- That's right where i was. Plenty of sign there. Should still be good. Best of luck to you. Let us know how you do!
-Triseven


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 3, 2010)

first time i hunted b f, it seemed i was the only one at the camp ground that didnt have a 3' ruler in his pack.  im sorry but i have to say x2 if you have to study a buck on a quality hunt, dont shoot. small bucks can be had anywhere. i have an 8 point and a 9 point that have 18" spreads and 20-22" beams. thats what im looking for when i go to a quility hunt. ive passed at di-lane, joe kurtz, bf grant. i hope that all the ones i passed got to grow a few more years and now they are 8s and 10s hanging on someones wall. let the minimum bucks grow another year or two. it will really make it a "quility buck hunt". jmo, think about it hope you agree.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

Based on the kill sheet, the beam measured 16" even.  Think about it this way, by the GW pointing out how close you were to a ticket he may have been trying to save you from getting one on a  future hunt.  Many people assume there is a fudge factor, but it's pretty cut and dry.  They may not realize that a quarter inch short will get ticketed or think the fine is cheap if your close.


----------



## briarpatch (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like that GW gave you some good advice.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 5, 2010)

C.Killmaster said:


> Based on the kill sheet, the beam measured 16" even.  Think about it this way, by the GW pointing out how close you were to a ticket he may have been trying to save you from getting one on a  future hunt.  Many people assume there is a fudge factor, but it's pretty cut and dry.  They may not realize that a quarter inch short will get ticketed or think the fine is cheap if your close.



I was hunting there several years ago when one of my friends shot a 9 point that measured 1/8th inch short by his tape. He took it to the check station and sure enough it was an 1/8" short on spred and length both. They wrote him a warning ticket and confiscated the deer. They told him that he received the warning ticket instead of the real thing for being honest and bringing it to them. Another guy I worked with did not measure his and it was a 3/4" off and he got a ticket for his.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Triseven on your kill, your gonna have some whiners when you kill a buck that is not trophy by their standards. Its legal by BF Grant standards, and your happy with it, then its a trophy in my opinion, looks like it needed to be culled anyways...I was down there Tues-Friday and saw 4 does Friday morning after moving to some big pines. Saw a couple in my normal honey hole Wednesday as I was coming down the tree. BF Grant is one of the best public land hunts in the state IMO!


----------



## LUV2HUNT1980 (Dec 6, 2010)

We ended up seeing about 8 deer between the 2 of us. Couldn't get a shot off. Still had a good time. Going to put in for the first hunt next year maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bf Grant is a good place to hunt and is loaded with nice deer... And pretty good coonhunting i have been coonhunting down there for about a decade or so..


----------



## woods-n-water (Dec 9, 2010)

Man you killed my buck he sure moved a long way off from where i got his pic


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang I never would of figured they would be 2 like that running around.Guess I was wrong


----------



## rbrooks449 (Dec 11, 2010)

triseven said:


> Thanks for the encouraging remarks everyone. Like I said, it was a great morning and I thank GA DNR for putting on a great hunt. I re-read my original post and think I may have sounded a bit more disgruntled than I really am. I know I took a marginal buck, but I knew it was legal before I shot it, and being a legal buck, I was happy with it.
> 
> You know, I did measure it before taking it in, but being the kind of guy that always tries to do what's right, I would've checked it in anyway and taken my licks. But, I was measuring it just to make sure out of curiosity more than anything else. And, the funny thing is that we measured it twice and came up with 17 1/2" both times, but the ranger measured it 1 1/4" less. Go figure.
> 
> ...



You're welcome on the tip in the pines.  Sounds like everybody else read the tip and headed that way too.  That's ok.  That's what this forum is about- fellow hunters helping each other out.  We've always hit that area when the deer started laying low in the hardwoods.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 15, 2010)

woods-n-water said:


> Man you killed my buck he sure moved a long way off from where i got his pic



wow!


----------

